# GON Land Special



## Just 1 More (Jul 5, 2005)

Seems like there's a lot of good places available.. 
This is one of the web sites that has properties available http://www.forestlandmls.com/webapp/land_sales/servlet/TractSearchServlet


----------



## jl840 (Jul 5, 2005)

Is the July issue out. I have looked all over and can't find it yet. I guess that is what I get for not subscribing yet.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 5, 2005)

Just got mine in the mail today


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 5, 2005)

*Just 1 More*

Dont Forget About Your Buddy Hear. :d


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Jul 5, 2005)

There was some nice places, but from yr to yr it seems like the land for lease section is getting smaller and smaller and more expencive, one guy on there was leaseing 17 acres for $225.


----------



## SADDADDY (Jul 5, 2005)

*forest land leases*

"tract will be leased through competitive bidding. The stated price is the minimum bid amount"

well this will be the norm in the next few years and for the most part this is The beginning of the end  

I would hate to have a lease where every year you wonder if you'll be out bid, the pure stress wouldn't be worth the trouble for me


----------



## SADDADDY (Jul 5, 2005)

Bowhunter24 said:
			
		

> There was some nice places, but from yr to yr it seems like the land for lease section is getting smaller and smaller and more expencive, one guy on there was leaseing 17 acres for $225.



yeah leases are alot few and far between these days, I think people are keeping what they got and trying to make the best of it, now it is tough to bounce around lease to lease and find one you like. I ran into the same problem a few years back and didn't find a lease until about a week before bow season


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Jul 5, 2005)

i agree with u saddaddy, i would not want the headache of wondering if i was gonna keep my lease the next yr or get outbid, why even try to make the land nice, if u are just gonna get outbid the next yr


----------



## raghorn (Jul 5, 2005)

I remember when leasing started really taking off, it seemed like a good idea at the time,but now sometimes I wish I had never contributed one dime to a lease.Maybe we wouldn't be where we are now.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jul 6, 2005)

*Look's bad out there ////////////*

your right  , raghorn     I remember when we  started  paying for the lease  in 1975  ,  man  I never through it would turn out like this   ,   so much money and travel time ////////// and problems with club leaders or  (president's )   money  guys /          
  ever year I look for some thing special or  different  ( club )   to keep me going , but it's only a matter of time  before I  just give -up and stop  going  or joining clubs  ,  maybe just hunt the wma   ever now and then   , just to get into the woods and walk around ///
   w/t


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 6, 2005)

Whats wrong with you guys??? Seems ya'll are missing the whole enjoyment of the sport, the commaraderie of friends, and the joy of improving the land for the animals. 
I ,for one, got tired of "joining" clubs and living by others rules so I leased my own property this year and am looking forward to doing it "my way". 
I can't wait to get some fall food plots in the ground, tree stands set up, some evenings around the camp fire and just maybe a nice deer for the wall. I enjoy the whole experience of it... even if I loose this one and have to move on next year and find another and start over,, I will and i'll enjoy it.. 
Hope you guys find a way to enjoy this season


----------



## scshep2002 (Jul 6, 2005)

Just 1 More,
It isnt that we are missing the important stuff like the hunt, just being in the woods, the laughter and pure enjoyment of hunting, it is just getting so expensive that it will be tough for many people to find the land to join to have the enjoyment, other than sitting on a WMA with 500 other orange vests. Not everyone is fortunate enough to lease thier own land. Looks like the future is not so bright for hunting if things keep the way they are, except for a few that can swing all that money each year.


----------



## coon dawg (Jul 6, 2005)

*.........*

never heard of leasing till I came to Georgia.........man either liked ya and let ya hunt, or told you no...........glad I bought a little piece of land/and have close friends that would never think of leasing......like the old days,....... it's gonna get worse.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 6, 2005)

scshep2002 said:
			
		

> except for a few that can swing all that money each year.


 It's not really all that much.. You don't need thousands of acres.. I picked up a little over 200 acres and with 3 of us,, it's very affordable.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 6, 2005)

coon dawg said:
			
		

> never heard of leasing till I came to Georgia.........man either liked ya and let ya hunt, or told you no...........glad I bought a little piece of land/and have close friends that would never think of leasing......like the old days,....... it's gonna get worse.



You're absolutly right,, It is going to get worse, and it's no ones fault but the economy and the ability & need for the timber companies and farmers to suplement their income. Remember when gas was .50 ? It's over $2.00 now...  Not going to stop you from driving is it?? Nor should the price of hunting,, stop you from hunting if it's trully a passion.


----------



## SADDADDY (Jul 6, 2005)

Just 1 More said:
			
		

> It's not really all that much.. You don't need thousands of acres.. I picked up a little over 200 acres and with 3 of us,, it's very affordable.



for now  , scshep2002 hunts on the lease I picked up a few years back, and 450ac for the 4 of us is not to bad yet? but the days of $5 an ac leases are all but gone  

I find alot of those bigger clubs will be the ones hurt the most in the near future, adding more members to cover the growing cost, and finally having to either part with or divide land into smaller tracts just to have a place to hunt  

I remember the days when leasing land was just really getting to be the thing to do, and the amount of property was for the taking.

Walkie Takie, I feel the same for the most part   I will hang onto what I got until I am out bid or they raise the price so high I won't be able to afford it anymore, lucky enough for me I can add 3 or more to our club and still stay afloat for awhile longer but once I reach that stage where it costs to much I will pretty much hang up the lease game and try my luck at a wma a few times a year  

getting back to what scshep2002 was saying, we all enjoy the friends, family, the outdoors, sitting around a camp fire telling stories, but with some they have a limit to how much fun they can afford, before they have to get a second job to be able afford what they love  

we have to put a limit to the madness before it does get out of hand, but I think the wheels are already in motion so all most of can do is hang on for the ride


----------



## SADDADDY (Jul 6, 2005)

Bowhunter24 said:
			
		

> i agree with u saddaddy, i would not want the headache of wondering if i was gonna keep my lease the next yr or get outbid, why even try to make the land nice, if u are just gonna get outbid the next yr



I known a few people who dumped thousands of $$'s into a lease, clearing land for food plots, planting food plots, having elec/water hooked up, build camp house, cook shacks, improved roads, cleared land for new roads/trail, new gates etc.... all this takes alot of time and $$, and to make all those improvements only to have someone else Benefit from all your hard work is a huge slap in the face.

that's what kills me about Qdm, so many hunters pour their heart and soul into a lease just to improve the herd only to get outbid by another group, or land has been sold, and then hope they find another lease to start over again  

I seen all this happen in Florida, alot faster than anywhere else in the south, and it seemed like it was over night, and before you know it Georgia will follow right in Florida's foot steps  you will wake up one day and say to yourself "they want $3500 per member for that property? I remember when"


----------



## SADDADDY (Jul 6, 2005)

Just 1 More said:
			
		

> Remember when gas was .50 ? It's over $2.00 now...  Not going to stop you from driving is it?? Nor should the price of hunting,, stop you from hunting if it's trully a passion.



I have to disagree somewhat  
Hunting doesn't pay the bills, or puts food on the table (well if you hunt like me which means "no food") or a roof over my head, but getting to work (via driving) is a "must", hunting "not"  

To me I love hunting as much as the next guy, but I have to draw the line when it interferes with my family (food, clothes, home) and it all boils down to what makes the world go around $$  

I know some live, eat, breath hunting (I use to many years ago) but with life and getting older our responsibilities and priorities change and our passions turn to our hobbies, and once a hobby becomes to costly we will find other Interests that makes us happy (fishing)


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 6, 2005)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> I have to disagree somewhat
> Hunting doesn't pay the bills, or puts food on the table (well if you hunt like me which means "no food") or a roof over my head, but getting to work (via driving) is a "must", hunting "not"
> 
> To me I love hunting as much as the next guy, but I have to draw the line when it interferes with my family (food, clothes, home) and it all boils down to what makes the world go around $$
> ...



I agree..


----------



## Ga-Spur (Jul 6, 2005)

If we didn't lease the land it would still be there to be hunted. Stop  leasing now folks and land owners will be begging you to hunt in a few years. LET'S JUST GO ON STRIKE.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 6, 2005)

Ga-Spur said:
			
		

> If we didn't lease the land it would still be there to be hunted. Stop  leasing now folks and land owners will be begging you to hunt in a few years. LET'S JUST GO ON STRIKE.


Thats a great concept... But I don't think that will ever happen.. Besides,, Once you start leasing again.. The price will double to make up for the money lost during the strike.. As with any strike,, There will always be someone willing to cross the line and lease what you just gave up


----------



## SADDADDY (Jul 6, 2005)

*good plan*



			
				Ga-Spur said:
			
		

> If we didn't lease the land it would still be there to be hunted. Stop  leasing now folks and land owners will be begging you to hunt in a few years. LET'S JUST GO ON STRIKE.



I agree  

it has to end somewhere, and we hunters have the power to make the change, but some wouldn't be willing enough to give up a few years of hunting leased land...it will be a rich mans sport in another 10 years, and the rest of us will be spending our vacations on week long pay hunts just to get our fill


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 6, 2005)

*Me Three...*

I'M WITH YOU ON THE POURING YOUR HEART AND SOUL AND $$$$'S INTO THESE TRACTS TO IMPROVE THE HUNTING AND LOOSING THE TRACT AFTER 6-YRS. OF HARD MANAGEMENT ONLY TO LOSE THE TRACT TO A GROUP THAT WILL PAY $18/ACRE. WHEN YOU WERE ALREADY PAYING $11(A FAIR PRICE) AND TAKING CARE OF THE PLACE. 
OUTBID! OUTBID! OUTBID! LIKE YOU SAID IT HAS GOT TO STOP SOMEWHERE...EITHER YOU BUY YOUR OWN LAND OR BE FORCED TO HUNT WMA'S  OR WITH RICH BUDDIES.


----------



## sweatequity (Jul 7, 2005)

*pine trees*

when pine trees start getting leased for 14-15 dollar an acre the end is near...


----------



## satchmo (Jul 7, 2005)

*leases*

With temple leases you sign a contract for three year min. and after that you have first option . If a tract becomes avalible you can bet there is a reason(previous club made locals mad, contract holder in jail, etc.). There is probably no more secure lease (other than owning the land) than a good timber company.


----------



## SADDADDY (Jul 7, 2005)

*a look into the future*

pretty soon we will be having to pay to reserve a tree just so we can hang a stand on it  

(hunter) I'll take two trees sir...

(land owner) okay, here is a map with the available trees that are remaining, do you see any you like? 

(hunter) yes I like number 15001 and 16997.

(land owner) oh let me check, I think tree 15001 has already been reserved? “Hey bob” did that guy this morning take tree 15001? Oh he did, okay sorry sir you will have to choose another tree.

(hunter) I will take 16997 and how about 14069

(land owner) good choice sir, will there be anything else?

(hunter) well I might need a few bushes for cover

(land owner) will you be needing 2?, I am running a special on rent 2 get 2 for free, but there is a size restriction of 6’ on the special, any taller we charge $1 per inch

(hunter) yes, I will take the special, 6 footers please, oh I will need a way to get back to those trees?

(land owner) oh yeah I almost forgot, that would have been tough on opening morning (he laughs) look over this map and I have marked your reserved trees, as you see, just let me know which trail you would like to rent month to month?

(hunter) I like trail “E” and road “MM” 

(land owner) oh, roads cost an extra $5.00 per month than the trail, you know to be maintained for use, so do you want the road included?

(hunter) well it is the quickest way, so yeah I will take it, but the wife will kill me for sure!

(land owner) ok so that will be 2 trees at $495 each per year “oh if you want to up grade or add a tree anytime thru out the year just call and check for pricing” so that will be $990 for 2 trees “Want insurance on them? It covers your stand if it is lost, stolen or burned by fire or if the tree may fall in a storm” 

(hunter) How much for the insurance?

(land owner) hum? It is $7.95 a tree per month

(hunter) ah I will pass…

(land owner) okay you will have to sign this waver stating you declined the insurance, Okay so that is $990 for 2 trees and $96.50 for 2 bush special, and one trail “E” will be $9 per month and one road “MM” at $14 per month will be $276, so your grand total not including the $1500 for lease membership will be $1,362.50

(hunter) can I write you a check for the lease membership and the tree, road rental?

(land owner) that will be fine, so let me check, the total will be $2,862.50

(hunter) oh man, I forgot to reserve a spot at camp 

(land owner) “BOB” get me another contract


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 7, 2005)

wifewontletmehunt said:
			
		

> when pine trees start getting leased for 14-15 dollar an acre the end is near...


It is happening my friend! In Macon/Taylor/Dooly Counties it is happening...


----------



## Woody (Jul 7, 2005)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> pretty soon we will be having to pay to reserve a tree just so we can hang a stand on it
> 
> (hunter) I'll take two trees sir...
> 
> ...





Sad ----- That's good!! ---- and you're closer to reality than you think.

I know a 35 acre Azalea Farm that only had five trees. -- The owner leased them for 500.00 per season to five different hunters.

Since you could throw a rock from one tree to the next --- they drew straws to see what day of the week each hunter could be there.  

That's wanting to hunt bad!


----------



## raghorn (Jul 7, 2005)

Ga-Spur said:
			
		

> If we didn't lease the land it would still be there to be hunted. Stop  leasing now folks and land owners will be begging you to hunt in a few years. LET'S JUST GO ON STRIKE.


Count me in!


----------



## Junebug (Jul 8, 2005)

*$14-15 ??*



			
				Taylor Co. said:
			
		

> It is happening my friend! In Macon/Taylor/Dooly Counties it is happening...


It passed that in Macon county 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## Randy (Jul 8, 2005)

Did any of you notice how I through a little advertisement for woody's web site in there?  Look under "Club needs hunters" section in Lamar Co.


----------



## Kimosabe (Jul 8, 2005)

*Bid leases*

I can't speak for every situation but the lands that are listed for lease on forestlandMLS ( Alabama and Georgia ) are up for bid for just this year. If you keep your lease paid up and current every year the lease will be yours for as long as you want it provided that the land doesn't get sold or something like that. I hope this clears up some of the misconceptions.

Thanks,
     Kimosabe


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 8, 2005)

*10/4*



			
				Junebug said:
			
		

> It passed that in Macon county 2 or 3 years ago.



I KNOW 3-YRS. AGO MY BOSS LEASED OUT A SMALL FARM FOR $23/ACRE IN THE SOUTHERN PART OF TAYLOR CO. I GET TO GO AND HUNT HIS FARM IN MACON CO. A TIME OR TWO EVERY YEAR. THE CLUB NEXT TO HIM PAYS $25/ACRE. THEIR DUES ARE $2000/MEMBER. I'VE BEEN ASKED IF I WANTED TO JOIN, I JUST CANNOT STOMACH THAT....2-KIDS IN COLLEGE AND ALL THAT STUFF.


----------



## SADDADDY (Jul 9, 2005)

*$23-$25*

That's insane  

all for a brown critter that stands about 3' tall at the shoulder and has big brown eyes and eats grass, berries and nutts  

heck it's about time we start hunting cows and chickens


----------



## scshep2002 (Jul 9, 2005)

Saddaddy,
Dont you have anything better to do like cut some grass or plant some melon instead of sitting on here lol Or paintin lol Get back to work!!!! draw up some plans measure some proeprty lines lol **** i think I would rather be at work than here at the house


----------



## Timberman (Jul 9, 2005)

I thought hunting was expensive til I tried golf. Joined a country club...initiation was 20 grand...was billed monthly for "maintainence fees" plus dinners and playing costs...added up to about 20 grand a year....my clubs were a couple grand...cloths the same...then one big flood came and washed out about have the course...they decided ti fix it and bill each member their percentage of the cost...wanted almost 200 grand from me...man I'm glad I went back to hunting...


----------



## scshep2002 (Jul 9, 2005)

Golf can be a dangerous sport!!! To your wallet!!! An arican safari is cheaper


----------

